# Curse of the Golden Flower (Man cheng jin dai huang jin jia)



## PTeppic (Apr 14, 2007)

You can't fool an honest man,
Don't end a sentence with a preposition,
"I" before "E" except after "C":
Time for my review.


(If you haven't seen the film, you won't "get" the above...)

"Curse" is a gorgeous film, as you would expect from Zhang Yimou. The colours are rich, deep and flowing throughout the film: stunning reds, vibrant greens and blues as well as voluminous and expansive gold upon gold. For all that it's quite a simple film, of royal discord in tenth century China, set against the stiff formality of life in the palace.

Despite his appearance as the Emperor, Chow Yun Fat has remarkably little action in his role, save a small set piece testing one of his returning sons. Prince Jai, conversely (played by Jay Chou) takes the lion's share of the individual fighting scenes, where such take place. This partially reflects the nature of the film: this is no "Crouching Tiger" or "Flying Daggers", more a drama that happens to feature a sword-play at times. Such fighting generally falls to faceless assassins, royal guards and a cast of thousands in the royal armies. Think Helm's Deep filmed using a living Terracotta Army. Those scenes are generally classical fighting with spears and pole-arms, bows and arrows, shields and the massed ranks of ten thousand extras. There is no Wushu here, rather how-so, with a Ninjutsu-like, or perhaps -lite, band of assassins with remarkable abilities to slide down or swing from ropes, clearly oblivious to the needs for anchorage or the principles of the pendulum.

The presence of the armed masses forms the culmination of the slow-burning plot to topple the Emperor, the story unraveling to reveal palace jealousies, treachery, lies, long-held secrets and revenge. Overlooking the holes you could drive the army through it's still gorgeous, it's all exquisitely played, of course, with an eye to the intricacies of the situation, but for me plodded a little.


----------



## Sathai (May 3, 2007)

I watched this today when I got home from work. The costumes and richness of atmosphere were stunning, such a gorgeous film.


----------



## Nesacat (May 3, 2007)

Loved this movie. It was a visual feast with colours swirling into each other. At the end the holes in the plot did not matter at all.


----------



## KateWalker (Dec 23, 2007)

I loved this movie. It was absolutely one of the most gorgeous movies I've ever seen. Just simply brilliant in every way. I love movies that feature striking costume design and this one has become one of my all time favorites as far as what the ladies were wearing. Just breathtaking. Every scene, was a piece of art.


----------



## Troo (Jun 25, 2008)

PTeppic said:


> Despite his appearance as the Emperor, Chow Yun Fat has remarkably little action in his role



To be fair, though, Yun Fat gets to do a lot of non-action films. We just don't get many of them translated into English for the international markets. He's as famous in Hong Kong for his romantic comedies as he is for martial arts movies.

Regarding Curse of the Golden Flower, I thought it was one of the best films I'd seen in years. Absolute excellence. The plot was a slow-boiler, but not a single second of film was wasted. Brilliant acting, superb direction, and visually stunning, the whole thing came together perfectly.


----------



## D_Davis (Jul 6, 2008)

Curse of the Golden Flower (2006)            *        Dir: Zhang Yimou
*









“Gold and jade on the outside, rot and decay on the inside.”  -- Zhang Yimou 

_Curse of the Golden Flower_ is a dysfunctional family drama taken to an absurd and epic level. What starts as a battle of wits escalates into an all out war, as two opposing forces, the physical manifestations of the matriarch's and patriarch's psyches, clash in a bloody battle for the ages. A family is torn apart by delusions and attempted power-grabs, sons are pitted against each other and their father, incestuous affairs abound, and a mother's deceitful love is used as the catalyst for the ultimate coup d'etat, all in an attempt to usurp the throne from an unfaithful emperor and bring ruin to a dynasty overcome with material excess and corrupted spirits. Zhang Yimou's latest wuxia pian is _Dynasty_ meets _Oldboy_ meets Peking opera, all amidst a martial arts backdrop choreographed by Ching Siu Tung and filmed with a delectable attention to detail. 

_Curse of the Golden Flower_ is full of contradictions. It is a visually beautiful, and illustrious film, and yet its characters are sickening and disgusting. The beauty this film possesses is unsettling, and the actions of the main characters are dictated by this very dichotomy. Chow Yun Fat, as the emperor, turns in the performance of his career. Known mainly as a “good-guy,” or an “honorable-thief”, his turn as a despicable, and bold, father-figure, clinging to uphold the status quo of his crumbling empire, may surprise some viewers. Even before, when Fat has played more “villianous” roles (such as the assassin in _The Killer_), his charm and pleasant demeanor shone through, and these characters became the ultimate anti-heroes - Chow Yun Fat makes it easy for audiences to love his characters, even when they are not upstanding citizens. However, in _Curse_, he is downright evil, and one sequence in particular may forever taint his good-natured persona.   

Gong Li also delivers an amazing performance as the empress. As her motives are revealed through calculated conversations and sleight-of-hand placement of her pawns, her physical sickness and spiritual decay bubble to an ugly head; not even Li's own stunning and beautiful physique can hide the decrepit monster that lies beneath. Each character in the narrative has something to hide, and every performer perfectly captures their character's hidden agenda. Nothing any of these characters does feels forced, but every action is due to a consequential turn of events - the reactions to the actions are written and performed with great skill. 

And speaking of skill, I cannot go on any further without mentioning the man of the hour: “Tony” Ching Siu Tung.  With _Curse_, he delivers the goods once again - and he has again expanded the breadth of his already encompassing repertoire. For the most part, Ching has traded the intimate one-on-one duels of _Hero_, and the finely crafted smaller battles of films such as _Butterfly and Sword_, or _New Dragon Gate Inn_, for large scale skirmishes with hundreds of skilled combatants. He has taken the intricate choreography of a few ballet-like swordsman, and amplified it to an absurd level, as dozens upon dozens of twirling dervishes are sliced, diced, and maimed, as the they fall, jump and slash their way to a bloody hell. The combatants are, after all, at the mercy of two lunatic leaders, and this trait is never lost on how the battles play out, proving once again that Ching Siu Tung designs his choreography to fit and work withing the narrative of the given film - a sign of a master craftsman. 

If there is a fault with the film, it is that it offers too much - full-on sensory overload. Zhang Yimou fills every inch of his cinematic tapestry with something to gawk at, or some strange sound to pique our auditory senses, mirroring the gross excess of the film's dysfunctional family. The film is almost too vibrant, and almost too jam packed with raw emotion. Yimou piles it on with reckless abandon - and yet he gets away with it because of the very story he is telling. Where as the superfluous, but gorgeous, eye-candy in this year's other big-budget wuxia pian, _The Banquet_, does little to advance the narrative, in _Curse of the Golden Flower_, it is the narrative - excess is at the core of the film's thematic language. The film is all about the political, social, and domestic decay of a family squirming in material and spiritual decadence - and it is both a glorious and disgusting thing to witness.


----------



## Troo (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd disagree that the Emperor is "evil". He merely follows the morality of the time in which the film is set and acts within the constraints of his era's society.

And since I'm laying around bedridden at the moment, I might just get this pulled off the shelf for me so I can watch it again


----------

